# 67K -10K T5 54w



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

I have a 110g tank 60x18x24 , I stagger 6 t5 54w's in my canopy {3 ballasts 2 bulbs each} I'm using 4 Star Coat GE 65K and 2 Current 10k {freshwater}
I'm in the need to replace my 65K's soon and was thinking of going with Current 67K's will this bring out more of my red plant's and Fish should I go with: 
4 {67K} + 2 {10K} or
3 + 3 or

Or will the Star Coat 65K be just ok?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

To pop reds, go with all GE Midday bulbs.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

epicfish said:


> To pop reds, go with all GE Midday bulbs.


what K is that?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

6000k.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

inkslinger said:


> I have a 110g tank 60x18x24 , I stagger 6 t5 54w's in my canopy {3 ballasts 2 bulbs each} I'm using 4 Star Coat GE 65K and 2 Current 10k {freshwater}
> I'm in the need to replace my 65K's soon and was thinking of going with Current 67K's will this bring out more of my red plant's and Fish should I go with:
> 4 {67K} + 2 {10K} or
> 3 + 3 or
> ...


Would you want to use Giesemann Midday (6000K) and Aquaflora (pink plant) bulbs? You should see more reds with that combination.
PICS: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/80752-gieseman-aquaflora-pictures.html


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks Left C those are nice color spectrum and really bring out the colors of the tank. 
I wounder what it would look like if I use Gieseman Aquaflora T5 with GE Star Coat 6500K .


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm not familiar with your GE bulbs. Wouldn't you think that the color may be very similar?


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

I recently picked up a Giesemann Midday & Aquaflora combo and have to say I'm impressed so far. I've been running a Current 10k and slimpaq combo. 

The Giesemann combo is pretty pleasing to the eye (mine at least) and my plants not only look better, but seem to be doing quite a bit better. In fairness I should mention the Current tubes are about a year old.
I've read some accounts where people preferred a 10k bulb thrown into the mix for the white/blue, but so far I'm happy as is.

Since you already have some 10k's the Giesemann combo might be something to consider and play around with.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Here are the color spectrum graphs for the Aqua Flora and Midday bulbs.
*
Aqua Flora*








Giesemann Aqua Flora Lamp Description:

- This lamp is specially designed for freshwater use but can also be used for color enhancing of saltwater coral tanks.
- It will bring out the blue and red colors of fish and coral and enhance plant growth in freshwater tanks.
- These lamps can be used in combinations. We recommend the midday 6000K to be used in conjunction with the aqua flora for freshwater. 



*Midday 6000K*








Giesemann Midday Lamp Description:

- T-5 Diameter High Output Lamp
- Full Spectrum high CRI Lamp
- 6000k Broad spectrum encourages growth
- This lamp is ideally suited to full spectrum use for growth of SPS and also works great when used in a 1:1 ratio with either the Actinic, or Blue supplementary lamps.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks Left C great info .
Have you order from AquariumSpecialty. can you order 2 or 3 bubs at a time.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

^^ I just ordered my set today around noon and they responded immediately and shipped the same day. Very prompt service and from all the raves on these bulbs, I'm sure I made the right choice. We shall see.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

x2 on AquariumSpecialty. Their prices were good and shipping was speedy.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

1 newbe question here , is 6 t5 54w's ok for a 60x18x24 110g tank? 
I have 3 ballasts 2 pairs each and I staggered each one end to end in my canopy.
I use the first and last row for 9hrs and the center row is on for 7hr?
What would you think?

jinx© I'm thinking of getting a pair at a time or what I could afford some places have a min amount limit that you can order.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't think Aquarium Specialty has a minimum order on bulbs, or more on point, I ordered 2 bulbs. Like yourself, I may order a couple more when I have the extra cash.

I'm assuming your tank is 18" high? If so I'm thinking you could probably get by with a 4 bulb combo if the reflectors are decent. You may find that four might even be overkill.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I don't remember seeing a minimum order from Aquarium Specialty when I ordered either. They were really easy buying from. Shipping was quick, well priced and the bulbs were very well packaged.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks guys I just got an email saying there are no minimum order on bulbs. 

jinx© my tank is 60x18x24 I have 3 ballasts 1 pair each t5 54w and each lamp is staggered end to end in my canopy.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

inkslinger said:


> Thanks Left C great info .
> Have you order from AquariumSpecialty. can you order 2 or 3 bubs at a time.


I ordered from them several months ago. I ordered bulbs and test kits. They have a good selection of products and they ship quickly.


----------

